# H: Lots of GK W: Scarabs, Crypteks, $$$



## bebe (Mar 5, 2008)

Here is what I have: 

2 Warrior Acolytes - painted
1 Chimera - painted
3 Melta Acolytes - painted
2 Jokaero ( Ape-X models) - painted 
1 Coteaz - painted 
20 Purifiers w/ 8 total psycannons
10 Crusaders (NiB, I think one might be on base - bare metal)
1 Dread Knights (NiB)
1 Castillian Crowe (NiB)
GK Codex (Brand New)

I will take cash and some trade - scarabs a few crypteks, maybe obyron model. I could also use one particle beamer. 

some pics of painted models ... 

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/pheelixkat/Inquisition/

I'll let it go for any half decent offer as a lot. Test me.


----------

